# Build your own camper???



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone ever build their own or modified a trailer into one? Worth doing or just buy one? I have the skills but have no idea where to source out parts or if the savings can be worth it. Only thing I know is that it must have AC. Thankd in advance.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2017)

Watch the Home and Garden channel, or DIY, forget which... but they are flat caught up in the "Tiny House" fad. The standard thing they do, is take a 12' x X' trailer, and build a "home" on it. I'm sure they are doing way more than what you want or need, but it might give you some ideas.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 19, 2017)

Cargo trailer.
Modify to liking.
Can be cheap.  Can get expensive. 
There is a little info on here about folks doing it. If you search cargo trailer I bet you find it


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 19, 2017)

You would be better off just purchasing one. Now if you want the satisfaction and enjoy that kind of thing , you could build one. Look on YouTube.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone know of a good source for the parts needed?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 19, 2017)

3ringer said:


> You would be better off just purchasing one. Now if you want the satisfaction and enjoy that kind of thing , you could build one. Look on YouTube.



Been thinking that too. I can do it but can I find the time. Been looking at Runaway campers as they are empty inside but have air. Mod to liking as go along.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 19, 2017)

Also have thought of modifying a cargo trailer that could serve multiple uses.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 19, 2017)

Moble home place or a RV dealer.


----------



## WayneB (Jul 19, 2017)

http://www.all-rite.com/
http://www.rvpartsnation.com/

I've rebuilt a couple, not fun enough for my taste. 
There are a handful of DIY video series on youtube where folk have built their own. 
I'd think it cheaper to buy one than to build based on the parts and pieces price.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 20, 2017)

WayneB said:


> http://www.all-rite.com/
> http://www.rvpartsnation.com/
> 
> I've rebuilt a couple, not fun enough for my taste.
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 20, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Moble home place or a RV dealer.



Thanks


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 20, 2017)

2degrees has 5 old campers he is trying to get rid of....Might be
easier to do a refurb than a complete build..
I have refurbed several "deer hunting" campers, and its not really
all that hard.....just time consuming.....


----------



## transfixer (Jul 20, 2017)

I bought an enclosed trailer a few years ago that had been used in construction work,  got it cheap, insulated the walls and ceiling, added interior lights and wiring, added a couple windows, fixed it as a motorcycle hauler/basic camper, didn't get as far as mounting an AC unit on top before I decided to change directions and go another route,  its very time consuming,  and unless you're wanting something to function as a multi-purpose unit,  I don't think the cost and time involved justifies it.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 20, 2017)

I did it, we love it.

Doubt I'll consider a new travel trailer ever again.
Here's my build story:
http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=48345

I even went cheap on the Air conditioning:
http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=49438#p956281

Note, vertical E-track rail is your friend...and enter the TNTTT site carefully, you'll get hooked pretty quick.

Parts sources:
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv_parts_rv_accessories.htm
http://www.redneck-trailer.com/
http://www.easternmarine.com/em_store/trailertires/
https://www.etrailer.com/

FWIW, mine was custom built by Cargo Craft over in Ambrose, GA, but ordered through my local dealer


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 21, 2017)

normaldave said:


> I did it, we love it.
> 
> Doubt I'll consider a new travel trailer ever again.
> Here's my build story:
> ...



Awesome! Thanks


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone on here camped out of a teardrop style(can't stand up in) and traditional campers too? Pros cons. The idea is for the wife and I to travel. Needs to be light and easy to tow and set up. We will only stay in state parks with facilities.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 21, 2017)

Any brands that are good? And what is bad. A frame could work but not anything with canvas. Must have a/c.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm not a fan of the traditional "stick and tin" travel trailers, but if it's just the two of you, I've seen these, like them, and have read multiple owner reviews of satisfaction, including factory tours, attention to detail, and good manufacturer support.

Riverside RV Retro 177SE

http://www.travelcamp.com/default.asp?page=xInventoryDetail&id=2773608&p=1&make=riverside%20rv&s=Year&d=D&fr=xAllInventory


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 21, 2017)

I built a teardrop.  More for fun and just because reasons....  I had a travel trailer as well.  Sold it after two trips because the wife said the big camper had a couch and bathroom and she wasn't going back.

I'd do things differently if I did it again.  But basically I'd just go bigger.  6' wide at least. Maybe 7.  And 5 ft tall not 4.  12 long not 10.

Could be a lot good camping in a teardrop if you get your head around it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 21, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=790507&highlight=teardrop


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 5, 2017)

Guy in bainbridge builds teardrops. New wave teardrops


----------

